# Emergency Roller Pigeon 5 week old Question/Help



## jbcanne (Sep 5, 2009)

*I posted yesterday with 1 response. Need help but have not had any more responses. Here is what was said from yesterday until today.. * 5 week Old Roller Question..

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*I have a roller pigeon that is 5 weeks old today. He has been fine up to today. He is active and alert, but can not move his legs to well and when moving back and forth puts his wings out to his side and scrambles. I noticed he has not had too many passes today. (2 small total) Eaten once and two small water sips, but his chest is still full since feeding. Also under his rear tail feathers it seems full. Could it be that he is backed up and just hasn't releases it all yet? Could that be a problem why he isn't walking. He is fine when held but scrambles like a injured bird when put down. Also he is caged alone and has no other birds around to harm him.*


jbcanne 
View Public Profile 
Find all posts by jbcanne 

#2 Yesterday, 01:38 PM 
plamenh 
Matriarch Join Date: Aug 2006
Location: Johannesburg South Africa
Posts: 1,053 

*[B]There is a serious problem with your bird. It may be various diseases, but Canker or Salmonella are most probable. 
Separate him from other birds.
Keep him warm.
Can you take him to the Vet?
Do you have any medicine.
Wash his vent with warm water. Clean it well. And dry it.
Check for smell in his mouth.
Any yellowish growth in the throat?
You need to act quickly.*[/B]


plamenh 
View Public Profile 
Find all posts by plamenh 

#3 Yesterday, 02:19 PM 
jbcanne 
Young Bird Join Date: Sep 2009
Posts: 26 

*I have just given him his second bath today. He is alert but can not walk still. Just flaps wings to move around. No vet to take him too. What kind of medicine are you talking about? Also no smell nor yellowish growth in throat. Is this dangerous toward humans or just other birds? Also, the vent.. not use with that term. Is that the rear end? If it is, the cleaning you spoke off, is it just the outside or also the opening? Any direction is helpful.*


jbcanne 
View Public Profile 
Find all posts by jbcanne 

#4 Today, 12:53 PM 
jbcanne 
Young Bird Join Date: Sep 2009
Posts: 26 
* 
Still today he is not moving his legs. Active in the head.neck and wings... but has not had any passings at all. Crop is full but have only given him a sip of water only. Is there any medicine or will he finally release it all soon? Has not became weak but also has not eaten today either.*


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You need to have him on a heating pad, with a towel on top of it and set on the low setting. 
At this point you need veterinary assistance with this bird because he needs injectable antibiotics and he is running out of time.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You also seriously need to answer Plamenh's questions .. we are not psychic here ..

Terry


----------



## jbcanne (Sep 5, 2009)

Questions where answered onprevious posting with no response.. .. Questions where..Separate him from other birds. *Yes he is*
Keep him warm. *Yes*.. *Heated pad and light*
Can you take him to the Vet? *No Vets will take pigeons in area*
Do you have any medicine. * No*
Wash his vent with warm water. Clean it well. And dry it. *Bath 2x's daily*
Check for smell in his mouth. *No smell in mouth.. *
Any yellowish growth in the throat? *No* Day 4 and this little guy has had a few passings after a bath. I usually wrap him up in a papertowel after a warm bath and he will sleep for awhile. Still he has great moving skills of the neck/head, wings but no movement of the legs and zero grip. When I move his legs they are limp. His crop is not as full as it was 4 days ago. He is eating small meals daily and small amounts of water. Is this still considered a cause of Canker or Salmonella? Like I said zero grip and moves by spreading wings and using his face. The only foul smell is his 2-3 stool passings. Bad odor.. But nothing in the moutrh smell. Stool is not runny. Is dark green with a little white. *Anyone that can respond.. please do.*


----------



## jbcanne (Sep 5, 2009)

It has been a few days and still waiting on any response. Notice alot of views but no help. The little pigeon still today (8-9 days) later has no leg movement, grip but will eat and drink. He has been passing his food 3-6 times a day. I still give him a bath 2x's a day as been directed to clean his vent) and he will sleep wrapped up for about 2 hours. He is active and alert just can not walk anymore. Seems like his growth has stopped. The questions have been answered above and still no growth or yellowish coloring in the mouth. Need to know if anybody has ever seen this before and is it a cause of Canker or Salmonella. Like I said....No weekness in bird just can not use legs anymore and needs help eating in bowl.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Sorry you are not getting any responses. Where are you exactly? In the US, another country?
You need to get some meds into this bird. At this point, if you can't take it to a vet, you'll have to medicate yourself and hope for the best. If you medicate for the wrong thing, then the bird may die, but if you don't at least try, sounds like it's going to die any way, so what the heck.......take a shot at something. 
Knowing where you are will help in telling you what meds you need to try to get hold of.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

is it possible the baby has been injured, could he have spinal trauma? that would explain why he doesn't have the use of his legs, and is having trouble passing droppings.
can he feel his feet? if you pinch them does he feel it?
if it's spinal trauma, they can benefit from steroids but that should only be given if you are sure that's what it is, then limit mobility, if it's been 8-9 days it may be to late for steroids and only a vet will be able to help you.
i would treat for canker, and give another anti biotic to at least give that a try, if he can't go to the bathroom, he won't last long and will become septic


----------



## jbcanne (Sep 5, 2009)

Lovebirds... I am located in Delaware. 45 minutes from Philadelphia, 60 minutes from Baltimore. Hope this helps. Newark, Delaware. I called a few vets but they said they do not work on birds/pigeons. At a lost here. Biggest symtoms are limp legs, and foul odor stouls. His crop does get big after eating which is normal. And does get smaller after digesting. This is day 8 I believe. I do still have a heating pad on him off/on throughout the day as informed to do. Thank you for responding..


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

here are a few websites with avain vets in your area, you may want to tell them when you call that he is a pet bird because some will not treat wildlife
http://www.avianweb.com/recommendedvets.htm#Delaware
http://www.landofvos.com/Avian_Vets.html#PA


----------



## jbcanne (Sep 5, 2009)

Altgirl35... The little guy has been cooped by himself in a indoor tank after his parents left him 3 weeks prior. No one or obstacles or falls had or could happen. When moving the legs. one is pretty limp and turned. The other moves alittle after playing with it. Mostly moves because he is being annoyed by me playing with it. When he sits he sits on his belly with both legs out to the side. He has zero grip when I put my finger between his toes. Stouls come and go. Not as much as he had in the beginning. Big drop there. If it is Canker.. What can I give him for meds? Someone said mix yogurt into his seeds which is a way to help if not vets are able to help.. I am trying anything..


----------



## jbcanne (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you for the info on the vets to search. The Delaware ones are 10 miles from me and will call in the morning. Again thank you both for responding.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

ohhhh!!! i know what it is i think! was he raised on a slippery surface????
sounds like he has splay leg


----------



## jbcanne (Sep 5, 2009)

Splay leg?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

http://www.parrotparrot.com/splay/


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

http://www.ehow.com/how_4479614_treat-splay-leg.html


----------



## jbcanne (Sep 5, 2009)

He is (3weeks) in a plastic tank with hay on the bottom. Now it is paper towels do to cleaning up his mess do to the smell of his stoul


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

http://www.duckpolice.org/BirdWeb/PigeonResourceWeb/splayleg.html


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

does he look like any of the birds in those links?? it can be caused by other things but usually it's from slippery surface during growth


----------



## jbcanne (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you again.. Will work on his crutches tomorrow. lol... This might be it. With him just laying flat effects his eating ablity, and passing his stoul. Will work on this ASAP..


----------



## jbcanne (Sep 5, 2009)

Does resemble the picture of the birds with the legs out to the side..


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i had one like that this summer, unfortunately it was to late for him but he has a great home now if you would like to read about him and see all the info i got from other members it is here
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/splayed-twisted-leg-38857.html


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

now the foul smelling droppings are the next thing to consider, was this a wild baby??
i still think you should treat for canker and give him an anti biotic.


----------



## jbcanne (Sep 5, 2009)

Will read up. I added you to my contacts so I can update you in the future about this little guy. Again thank you very much for the tips..


----------



## jbcanne (Sep 5, 2009)

Not a wild... Roller baby from a pair I have.. Antibiotic? Any over the counters I am able to buy somewhere or is it from vets only?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i usually get meds from the vet, but you can order some from pigeon supply places.
i want to see some pics of the little guy


----------



## jbcanne (Sep 5, 2009)

Sending you a private message with my email address.. Will send pictures to you tomorrow..


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

jbcanne, definitely go read the thread started by Altgirl about the pigeon with the splayed leg, its a very good story. Just wanted to let you know we live pretty close to one another, I'm 10 minutes from the Delaware bridge on the new jersey side. I hope you can save this little ones legs but if it is to late, you can see by the other story that they can still have a happy life. Good luck I hope thats the only problem he has. min


----------



## jbcanne (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you all. Will update soon.. Take care and goodnight


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Is it possible to post a picture of the poops and the bird? How many times a day it poops?
I would first try probiotic for day or two to improve his immunity.
How much does he eat. If crop fails to empty it may be for differant reasons. Some of the reasons can be insuficient movement, bacterial infection, canker, unable to maintain body heat, candida etc. Usually gently massage of the crop helps with slow moving crop, for the rest there are different medications. 
If the problem is splayed leg and not joint swelling, antibiotics will do nothing for improvement. Canker treatment is Ok, but I would use Spartrix because most of the canker drugs do not have positive effect on digestion.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Please let us know how it is going. If splayed legs are caught and treated early, they are very fixable. If you wait to long, he will be crippled always. Can you post a picture?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

this looks like the simplest way to correct and he may still be able to walk around
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...rd&gbv=2&hl=en&sa=G&ei=8MXySufkKNStlAemxvC5Aw


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Mindy said:


> jbcanne, definitely go read the thread started by Altgirl about the pigeon with the splayed leg, its a very good story. Just wanted to let you know we live pretty close to one another, I'm 10 minutes from the Delaware bridge on the new jersey side. I hope you can save this little ones legs but if it is to late, you can see by the other story that they can still have a happy life. Good luck I hope thats the only problem he has. min


Unfortunately, the quality of life depends a great deal on the birds owner. It takes a lot of time and work to help a bird like that. Not everyone will invest that time and work. And without that, these birds don't have much quality of life. Most of these people just want a loft. They don't want special needs birds in the house. And they would have no quality of life in a loft. They wouldn't survive there. Something like this is just so aviodable. Or just doing something about it when it comes up, not weeks later, when it is too late. Then you just have yet another bird who needs a home. And it isn't easy to place these guys.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i talked to jb today he sent me some pics and it doesn't look like splay to me, his little legs are not really working at all, told him and x-ray should be done, he really loves this little sweetie, i hope the vet can figure it out


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I totally agree jay 3. Hopefully reading your thread about you and scooter maybe they will realize it worth the time and patience because it does bring you so much joy and hopefully they do consider making it an indoor pet. Lets just hope so. min


----------



## jbcanne (Sep 5, 2009)

Just to let some of you know. I am not writting this bird off as it seems in a few post written..... I gave him a bath again today in deeper water to watch his legs float underneath. Just then his legs kicked alittle to guide him around. It was kicks off to the side not a regular movement from a birds leg. BUT>>> The legs moved. Looking into the Xray thing now from a friend. Will update later


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

jbcanne, Its obvious your going to try to help this bird. I don't think your going to right him off. Thats a good idea to see if he uses his legs if he is in water. I can tell you love this bird. Please keep us updated. Maybe you can give him therapy everyday in the water to get some muscles built up in his legs. Thats what they do for us humans. mindy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm glad you're not writing him off, but I don't think you will be able to help him with the advice of a vet. Could you post pictures of him?


----------

